# Radio Earpieces



## dvsDave (Mar 17, 2021)

So, I've been working at my old high school and they all have Motorola 2-way radios as their comms, don't ask, it's just what it is. Due to covid, we'll all been assigned our own earpieces, but I hate the fit on the one assigned to me. Anyone have a preferred brand/model of earpiece they use for themselves?


----------



## chausman (Mar 17, 2021)

Are they the audio coil kind? I've had these plain earpieces and they work well.


----------



## dvsDave (Mar 17, 2021)

I did find this, which appeals to me. Decibullz Awareness custom-molded adapter.


----------



## froyop12 (Mar 17, 2021)

Do you happen to know what kind of radios they are? That will determine which earpieces fit into your radio.


----------



## dvsDave (Mar 17, 2021)

froyop12 said:


> Do you happen to know what kind of radios they are? That will determine which earpieces fit into your radio.



Not the model, but the headsets look like this.


----------



## froyop12 (Mar 17, 2021)

dvsDave said:


> Not the model, but the headsets look like this.
> View attachment 21697


Yeah like others have said on here, keep the actual wire, just replace the piece that goes in your ear.


----------



## TimMc (Mar 17, 2021)

earHero Worlds Safest Earphone Kit for Sports | Ear Hero

Also look at their law enforcement products.


----------



## themuzicman (Mar 17, 2021)

On set I see a ton of Comply Foam Tips because they can be thrown into a lot of the generic security earpieces, I don't know the specific size but I can tell you I just pulled three random security earpieces of out my backpack and a box of Shure SE IEM tips and every variety of tip made for the Shure SE tips worked on all of the random security earpieces I have.

Pandemic aside, I'm a huge fan of just letting everyone own the security earpieces and never ever ever getting them returned to me, I know budgets vary all over but out of all the gear in all the years I've lent out nothing comes back more gross than security earpieces. A few years of managing 300 radio rentals with earpieces and they just get so disgusting so quick, people throw them in pockets, in backpacks, etc. If you buy them in a large enough quantity the price gets down to like $6-$7 a unit and for me the piece of mind to not deal with a box of biohazard spaghetti is well worth it.

Rant aside, if you have any Fist Mic/Biscuits, the OEM motorola dudes have a 3.5mm output you can run headphones into it and just use whatever headphones you like.

+1 for EarHero, while I haven't used them I've been eyeing them for a few years now and at $150 they are spendy but after a year of working in TV where they only use security earpieces I'm now a convert and the EarHero potentially looks unobtrusive enough to slide in during the mix of a show when the A2 is trying to get my attention. They are definitely one of the things I'll be buying myself the next tour gig that comes my way.


----------



## ndp (Mar 17, 2021)

Can you post the model of radio and/or a photo of the unit? My main background besides tooling with this stuff for fun is public safety communications, so I can definitely help you on the right path.

Personally I like a speaker mic with an earpiece port myself, but what radio you have will dictate what can be used with it.


----------



## MRW Lights (Mar 22, 2021)

sorry late to the game on this one... but as someone who used to sell these things for Film/TV soundies check out this company. My favorite by far.... you can also get them to work with RTS and ClearCom. 





Earphone Connection Two-Way Radio Accessories

Earphone Connection has the largest selection of two-way radio lapel microphones, earpieces, wireless headsets for the LE community.



earphoneconnect.com


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Aug 7, 2021)

Biohazard (n): Somebody *else's* bodily fluids.


----------

